# Reserves and university?



## NSfirefighter (13 Nov 2007)

can reservists get assistance with paying for university like reg force do?


----------



## Redeye (13 Nov 2007)

There's a process to go through, and you get your money at the end of the year once you've met minimum training, attendance, and academic requirements, but the rate as far as I know is still $2000 per year to a maximum of $8000 per person.


----------



## RHFC_piper (13 Nov 2007)

*EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT PLAN*

Overview:

Members are eligible to claim 50% of their tuition and other expenses and up to a maximum of $2000 per year and a lifetime maximum of $8000.00. Be forewarned that the acceptance of this plan may preclude you from claiming other reimbursement plans.  University and College education is eligible as are certain certificate courses. Reservists can claim beyond their initial post secondary degrees Masters, Teacher’s College, second diploma. The Education Reimbursement (ER) process is the responsibility of the member not the Orderly Room (OR). The OR will provide guidance when asked however, the bulk of the work rests with the member.


Instructions for Individual Learning Plan (ILP):

Go to http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/er/engraph/ILP/ilp_form/ilp.asp
Complete all of the form

In the substantiation portion you must use the phrase “this program will benefit the CF…….” If this phrase is not used the ILP will be rejected.

Depress continue button at bottom of form
Depress Print button
Sign and date the last page of form and submit to the OR in Cambridge.

You must provide a financial forecast for the duration of your academic program.

Without an approved ILP no ER will granted.


Requirements:  

1. You must have completed your BMQ course and not been declared Non-Effective Strength (NES) during the Academic Year (AY). There is only a one-year grace period from the end of the academic year.

	AY’s begin on 1 September and end 31 August.

2. The above linked form must be completed prior to the beginning of the academic year.  

Claim Submission

1.	The claim submission process rests solely with member. It is the members duty to provide accurate receipts and transcripts.

2.	You can only claim once the AY is complete. For example if you are claiming for AY 06/07 the OR cannot and will not submit the claim before 31 August 2007.


Below is a list of eligible and ineligible expenses

ELIGIBLE EXPENSES				    
Administration fees					     
Admission fees					              
Campus fees/Society fees			        
Enrolment fees					             
Certificate courses (PRes)
Extension fees (must be substantiated)	            
GMAT, LSAT or any other aptitude test	           
Graduation fees					              
Import fees associated with mandatory books	
Learner Service fees					    
Library fees						         
Photocopying/Production fees related to 		
Thesis production					      
PLAR fees (once only)				         
Postage fees associated with mandatory books	
Registration fees					        
Shipping fees associated with mandatory books	
System access fees					   
Society/Student Union/Council Body fees		   
Tax assessed against any mandatory fees		    
Textbooks for course (MUST provide book list)	   
Textbooks pertaining to thesis			           
Transcript fees						          
Tuition fees (MUST show breakdown of fees)	 
							                 
INELIGABLE EXPENSES						                
Audit courses
Bus pass/fees
Calculator
Certificate courses (PRes)
Certification/Re-certification fees 
Computer purchase of rental
Dictionary
Gown rental or purchase
incidentals
Installment/paument plan fees
Interest fees
Editing fees
Journal fees
Late fees
Locker fees (unless mandatory)
Meal plans
Medical/Health/Dental fees
Membership fees
Parking fees
Pens, paper or consumable supplies
Preparatory courses
Professional designations (PRes)
Recommended text books
Service charges
Student Card replacement fees
Travel/mileage
Uniforms
						                 
							                  
3. Your ER claim must include the following;
	a. Proof of Completion (transcripts)
		i. showing your name and student number
		ii. clearly indicating a final grade of each course
		iii. showing all course codes
		iv. institutions name, logo and address

	b. Proof of Payment (receipt)
		i. must be dated
ii. addressed to the student (students full name and student number must appear)
		iii. must have institution name on the transcript
iv. itemized to distinguish what exactly the mandatory fee was covering and include dates of courses (especially when claiming tuition)
v. MUST show paid and “0” balance

	c. List of Mandatory Books (if claiming books)
		i. must identify course code and name with the text book title
		ii. MUST be described as mandatory or required
iii. receipts must clearly identify each book

4. Claims will be vetted at the unit level however, the BPSO/ER claims clerk is the ultimate authority. Claims may be rejected by the BPSO/ER claims clerk despite being sent forward by the unit. As such it is the members responsibility to provide further clarification as requested. 

Miscellaneous

Further information can be obtained from

http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca

http://www.cmec.ca/educmin.en.stm


----------



## NSfirefighter (13 Nov 2007)

thanks a ton


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Nov 2007)

Note: make sure that you have an approved learning plan at the very start of your course or they may not pay out, or put you through the paperchase hoops. 

Like an idiot, I waited until I was 1/2 way through my MA program to apply, reasoning that if I could show straight As up to that point it would help my case for applying for the money. I got the cold shoulder because the policy had changed since I started my course, and they weren't prepared to compensate me without some kind of tortuous bureaucratic appeal process to get an exception of some kind approved. I eventually just said 'forget it' to our Chief Clerk, and he was grateful to be relieved of the administrative burden of chasing it through the appeal process. 

No great loss as 2 grand is only a drop in the bucket for the total cost of an MA program. I'll keep it in the bank if something else comes up later.


----------



## Adrian_888 (18 Nov 2007)

are there any obligations to fulfill after this?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Nov 2007)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> are there any obligations to fulfill after this?



Yes.  You are expected to parade regularly with your Unit.  If you don't, then you will not be reimbursed.  If you go NES, then you will also face the social and economic ramifications of a 5F RELEASE.  No chance of any Government job after that.    ;D

Not that difficult a requirement to fulfill, as you can't claim in advance for reimbursement.  You have to put forward your plan, and provide passing grades.


----------



## Redeye (18 Nov 2007)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> are there any obligations to fulfill after this?



Not really - because the reimbursement is made after the school year is over and you've met the required attendance, nothing really could stop you from releasing from the CF as soon as you collect your last reimbursement cheque.  You aren't obliged to further service afterward because you don't get paid until you've done what's required of you.


----------



## Neill McKay (19 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you go NES, then you will also face the social and economic ramifications of a 5F RELEASE.  No chance of any Government job after that.



5F is still an honourable release, and should not, in itself, affect anyone's chance of employment anywhere outside of the Forces.


----------



## exgunnertdo (19 Nov 2007)

QR&O Chapter 15, Release item 5F


> Applies to the release of an officer or non-commissioned member who, either wholly or chiefly because of factors within his control, develops personal weakness or behaviour or has domestic or other personal problems that seriously impair his usefulness to or impose an excessive administrative burden on the Canadian Forces.


(underlining mine)

Doesn't sound honourable to me.  An I believe that 5Fs come and haunt you related to government security clearances, hence the limitation on government jobs.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Nov 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> QR&O Chapter 15, Release item 5F(underlining mine)
> 
> Doesn't sound honourable to me.  An I believe that 5Fs come and haunt you related to government security clearances, hence the limitation on government jobs.



QR&O 15.01 ( http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/qr_o/vol1/ch015_e.asp#15.01 )


> (4) Where an officer or non-commissioned member is released, the notation on his record of service shall be as follows:
> 
> 
> (a) if he is released under Item 1(a), the notation "Dismissed with Disgrace for Misconduct" or "Dismissed for Misconduct", as applicable;
> ...



Emphasis added.

It is an "Honourable Release" - but it does have the ramifications noted with regard to government employment.  (Or employment with a private company contracted by the government.)

I know - it's designation of "Honourable" always confused the hell out of me, too.


Roy

Edited to fix hyperlink


----------



## Neill McKay (19 Nov 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> An I believe that 5Fs come and haunt you related to government security clearances, hence the limitation on government jobs.



I could buy that it might show up on a security screening, but even then I would expect the circumstances that led to the release, rather than the release itself, to be the deciding factor in any decision not to hire someone.  But I don't do security screenings so that's a question for someone with more detailed knowledge than me.

In any event, "no chance of any government job" is an exaggeration.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2007)

If you ever run into a person who delves deeper into the facts, not simply accepting an item like "5F" on an application, please accept my winning Loto 649 numbers.  I have never seen anyone yet, go above or beyond to give anyone a benefit of the doubt on any application.  Usually, if not always, the person doing the screening stops dead when they see such an item and don't go any further.  They are overworked, or lazy, and must process a 'fixed' number of documents in their work days.  They seldom, if ever, have the time to do in-depth investigations.


----------



## Neill McKay (19 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you ever run into a person who delves deeper into the facts, not simply accepting an item like "5F" on an application, please accept my winning Loto 649 numbers.  I have never seen anyone yet, go above or beyond to give anyone a benefit of the doubt on any application.  Usually, if not always, the person doing the screening stops dead when they see such an item and don't go any further.  They are overworked, or lazy, and must process a 'fixed' number of documents in their work days.  They seldom, if ever, have the time to do in-depth investigations.



To be honest, I don't think I've ever seen anything on a job application (including the federal government and the Province of New Brunswick) that asked about military service or one's release item except the the Province of NB asks if you've served overseas in the Forces (but only as a yes or no question).

If you're talking about the security screening form I've never noticed it there either.  (I've completed the form for screening up to Secret, but not Top Secret.)


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2007)

They will come upon it in their Security screening and it becomes "Screening Starts - Screening Ends" just like that.  Could be a "Show Stopper".  You don't have to mention it or put it down.  They will come upon it as part of their screening.  Will they investagate further into what the particulars really are?  Doubtfully.


----------



## Neill McKay (19 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They will come upon it in their Security screening and it becomes "Screening Starts - Screening Ends" just like that.  Could be a "Show Stopper".  You don't have to mention it or put it down.  They will come upon it as part of their screening.  Will they investagate further into what the particulars really are?  Doubtfully.



It would surprise me quite a bit to learn that an honourable release from the CF would cause someone to be denied a security clearance without cause.  But then I don't do security screenings for a living.


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Jan 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> ELIGIBLE EXPENSES


What's your source for the list of eligible and ineligible expenses? I couldn't find it at either of the links you provided.


----------



## Redeye (17 Jan 2008)

There are other release categories under Category 5 which are not showstoppers - a number of them deal with inability to adapt to military life, not advantageously employable (I think that's 5D) etc, which are not going to ruin your life.  It's only the 5F that really ends badly.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Jan 2008)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> What's your source for the list of eligible and ineligible expenses? I couldn't find it at either of the links you provided.



All the information I posted came from a clerk from my BOR when I asked for reimbursement... since I'm no clerk, I'd suggest you confirm all this with one of them (a clerk, I mean).


----------

